# Rare guitars that you're looking for?



## /wrists (Oct 17, 2021)

Are there any rare guitars that you're looking for? Discontinued models? High priced items?

Currently I'm looking for ESP Edwards E-HR 115D or an ESP Edwards E-HR 120D in all black used, but I can't seem to find one. (Let me know if you know any Japanese auction sites I could peruse.)

I saw one on eBay but it looks pretty beat-up and the pictures look intentionally low quality. (Also multiple postings different pricing)

https://guitarbell.com.tenpoga.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/DSCN9445.jpg


----------



## budda (Oct 17, 2021)

thread title does not match thread question 

Not looking for anything rare. If a PRS artist V wraptail pops up for a sane price (given I paid under $3kCAD for a trem model) I'd be interested.


----------



## gunch (Oct 17, 2021)

The first gen Premium RG920QM not as many laying around that I thought.


----------



## Velokki (Oct 17, 2021)

Well, not necessarily rare, but any PRS guitars that have killer blue/green tops are absolutely nonexistant. In all my time here in Finland, I've seen many sunbursts and other yellowish PRS guitars, but to have a blue/green Custom 24... just never ever on sale! I've browsed out local marketplace for years and never anything close.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 17, 2021)

white '84 gibson explorer...or it's esp counterpart


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 17, 2021)

Peavey CS Wolfgang GOTM - Haven’t seen one since, but back when they opened up the Peavey Custom Shop they had a promo where they made 12 “guitars of the month” and gave them away. They were to show off the possibilities.

Also…
Peavey CS Wolfgang P90 (Without You)
Peavey CS Wolfgang SSS (WTF is EVH?)
Peavey CS HP Pearloid tops (I have blue already)
EVH Custom Deluxe
EVH Wolfgang Striped Series (2010-ish)
Ibanez Gold I and II
Ibanez RG Time
Ibanez RG Gears
Ibanez JPM HAM 90th
Ibanez S21
Ibanez RGT3170 Purple (Japan market only)
Ibanez PR1660 Pink
Ibanez Rocket Roll II V Sunburst
Epiphone Amos V (Bonamassa LE)


----------



## budda (Oct 17, 2021)

Velokki said:


> Well, not necessarily rare, but any PRS guitars that have killer blue/green tops are absolutely nonexistant. In all my time here in Finland, I've seen many sunbursts and other yellowish PRS guitars, but to have a blue/green Custom 24... just never ever on sale! I've browsed out local marketplace for years and never anything close.



Time to import?


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Oct 17, 2021)

I’m always on the look out for a good JEM77PMC with a) a lot of pink in the swirl, b) no fade and c) in great condition.

I have found several that meet one or two of my criteria, but never all three


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 17, 2021)

laser cut top rg giger


----------



## John (Oct 17, 2021)

1) 1990's ESP Eclipse builds have been few and far between in terms of availability, IME, especially the "USA Custom" builds from around '98 to '99. Can't speak from personal experience about the MA offerings for the Japanese market from around this timeframe, but those are relevant to my interests as well.

_I know the US side has reopened on the west coast as well, but their older builds with the 24 fret + Floyd Rose configuration are infinitely preferable as far as I care. And they've been skimping out on that (ie- omitting one if not both of those areas of interest) across the board with their higher end builds over that particular model._







2) Early 1990's PRS CE and Custom 24 guitars. I like the thinner neck carves and smaller neck heel from the earlier 90's iterations. However, the only demerits (from an aesthetics perspective, anyway) for me would be finding more of them with relatively pale rosewood boards and natural maple headstocks in the case of some CE builds.


----------



## mbardu (Oct 17, 2021)

I'm looking for a 89-91 Carvin DC 125 with fat body / slender hips, 24.75 scale neck through, big block inlays, black ebony board, and big logo on big pointy headstock. Koa would he a nice bonus.


----------



## SamSam (Oct 17, 2021)

Jackson Professional Pro Warrior would be pretty sweet.


----------



## josh1 (Oct 17, 2021)

Schecter Synyster Gates Hellraiser C-1 City of Evil reissue. Haven't seen one pop up on reverb for a few years now. I want one so bad.


----------



## manu80 (Oct 17, 2021)

-Jackson Kv1 korina or silver
-Floyd rose V24 arrow speedloader ( love korina V bit the trem system is a bit problematic nowadays
-Peavey HP margharita burst
-ESP kerry king


----------



## Edika (Oct 17, 2021)

Gibson Explorer Voodoo. I should have purchased one from a guy I knew or from a couple of times they were on sale online for decent prices.
Now it's super rare, the examples you find are beat up and they ask stupid money for the..


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 17, 2021)

A CS ESP Alexi Pinky, Scythe, Katakana, or Blacky. Absolute grails.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Oct 17, 2021)

Two that I have been searching for for years:

1. Washburn Culpritt. Buddy of mine has one and it's one of the nicest guitars I've played despite not being super expensive at launch. One was sold near my hometown recently for 800. If I knew it was up for grabs I would have instantly pulled the trigger but it got snapped up quick.



2. Yamaha cv820wb Wes Borland signiature model. The evil twin of the Fender Starcaster. Never seen one for sale in Europe.



Runners up: Washburn Era Dimebag in Dimeslime. Parker Fly Supreme/Maxxfly. Yamaha Troy Van Leeuwen. Steinberger ZT3.


----------



## MrWulf (Oct 17, 2021)

Schecter JLX-1 Cygnus.


----------



## odibrom (Oct 17, 2021)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> laser cut top rg giger



Wasn't the laser cut ones only available in the "S" series? those are rad and rare!...

I just got my unicorn guitar last week and am without any lost soul in the horizon...


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 17, 2021)

Not rare but just uncommon I think, been wanting a cocobolo Washburn CB15


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 17, 2021)

Agile AL-3000 Baritone in matte black with ebony fretboard, 24 SS frets, and bridge pickup route position corrected (it was too far away in their early run bari LPs). Oh yeah, and semihollow with F holes because I'm a classy MF.

There's at least one custom and one B stock like this out there. I missed the B stock when it was on sale for a song and have never stopped thinking about it. I'll probably order something similar from Carvin eventually because I'm fairly sure those are the only two out there and the owners would be foolish to part with them.



Empryrean said:


> Not rare but just uncommon I think, been wanting a cocobolo Washburn CB15



The bassist in my old band had a spalted maple CB14 he found at a pawn shop I think, it was a sweet bass. It had had the Egnater branded pickups. Never seen one before or since.


----------



## jl-austin (Oct 17, 2021)

rare guitar? Anything from 2021?


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 17, 2021)

Velokki said:


> Well, not necessarily rare, but any PRS guitars that have killer blue/green tops are absolutely nonexistant. In all my time here in Finland, I've seen many sunbursts and other yellowish PRS guitars, but to have a blue/green Custom 24... just never ever on sale! I've browsed out local marketplace for years and never anything close.



Keep in mind that, depending on the type of finish and maybe the specific batches of finishes these came from, PRS's blues seem to often fade...so they may have started as beautiful blue/green...but...


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 17, 2021)

That's some crazy color fading!


----------



## mmr007 (Oct 17, 2021)

Red 1985 MIJ Hxx Boxer Strat






LTD Jeff Hanneman Tribute Camo


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 17, 2021)

odibrom said:


> Wasn't the laser cut ones only available in the "S" series? those are rad and rare!...


they made both shapes...
the rg was finished in more of a matte black finish, whereas the 's' was silver.

btw...congrats on you grail guitary


----------



## xzacx (Oct 17, 2021)

WR7 from the first Custom Shop run


----------



## KentBrockman (Oct 18, 2021)

Red RG3120. It was only available for one year (2002).

I have two of the twilight blue RG3120s BUT I WANT MORE


----------



## STRHelvete (Oct 18, 2021)

I want to see all of these in person and get a chance to play them, although I'm not really wanting to actually buy all of them. Some I do want more than others.

This ESP Viper





The Prince Cloud





The Epiphone Pierced SG





The Dean ML in pink burst





Ibanez Halberd





The Gibson Gothic V





The ESP Mana signature





Doyle's Annihilator


----------



## Alex79 (Oct 18, 2021)

Edika said:


> Gibson Explorer Voodoo. I should have purchased one from a guy I knew or from a couple of times they were on sale online for decent prices.
> Now it's super rare, the examples you find are beat up and they ask stupid money for the..



The Voodoo Series in general! The Explorer and V seem to be rarer. Gothic series as well.


----------



## Edika (Oct 18, 2021)

Alex79 said:


> The Voodoo Series in general! The Explorer and V seem to be rarer. Gothic series as well.



The Gothic series is rare too and usually beat up but you can still find some floating around. The prices have increased but not as much as the Voodoo series. But at least I managed to snag one of the Gothic Explorers that had been on my bucket list of rare guitars I'd be searching for. And for a good price at that!


----------



## Velokki (Oct 18, 2021)

budda said:


> Time to import?



Yeah. Already bought one green 2003 Custom 24 from Poland and sometime will get another, probably a new one this time. It just sucks that the colors I like the most (Emerald Green, Teal, Cyan) are not part of the current lineup, and haven't been for years. Want an SE with your favourite colour? Sure, here you go! But don't start dreaming about a Core one... Another choice I guess would be to buy any colour Custom 24 and have it painted. But that would just feel wrong, haha.


----------



## angl2k (Oct 18, 2021)

This would be a nice addition to my ESP collection but I've only seen one and sadly it has been sold before I could fund it 

ESP (Standard) Horizon-III see thru pink


----------



## ChrispyFinch (Oct 18, 2021)

not rare exactly but a excellent condition Ibanez Jem7vsbl
and a very rare it seems Charvel 750Xl in amber color


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 18, 2021)

My current white whale:


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 18, 2021)

Yamaha AES FG. I've been looking for awhile and either they're listed for entirely too much money, sellers ghost at the last minute, or its too scammy. 

I missed out on a good one on Reverb a couple years ago because the guy got a cash offer locally and wouldn't budge, even when I offered a good amount more. Oh well.


----------



## Sparkplug (Oct 18, 2021)

Either a Core PRS Standard, CE or Custom 22/24 in Platinum finish. Ahhh.


----------



## drb (Oct 18, 2021)

As a certified cringer I have been looking for a birth date Gibson Les Paul Standard in heritage cherry sunburst for ages. Even within a month of my birth date will do but it never comes up. I'm not even that old!


----------



## Adieu (Oct 18, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> I want to see all of these in person and get a chance to play them, although I'm not really wanting to actually buy all of them. Some I do want more than others.
> 
> This ESP Viper
> 
> ...



Don't buy a Gibson Gothic V unless you know what you're getting yourself into and are fine with it

They have the BIGGEST baseball bat necks I've ever seen


----------



## STRHelvete (Oct 18, 2021)

Adieu said:


> Don't buy a Gibson Gothic V unless you know what you're getting yourself into and are fine with it
> 
> They have the BIGGEST baseball bat necks I've ever seen


It's not about playing it. It's the first guitar I ever fell in love with. Like the sparkly ESP Viper, I'd have it just because it's historically significant to me


----------



## Pat (Oct 18, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> The Epiphone Pierced SG


I sold my pierced SG a couple of years back - you really aren't missing much, pretty crap tbh. Regardless, I remember seeing it when I was about 13 and thinking it was the coolest thing ever.


----------



## STRHelvete (Oct 18, 2021)

Pat said:


> I sold my pierced SG a couple of years back - you really aren't missing much, pretty crap tbh. Regardless, I remember seeing it when I was about 13 and thinking it was the coolest thing ever.


Yeah, I wanted one as a kid. None of those guitars mentioned I'd personally use (besides the ML and maybe the Halberd). They're just collector objects that are significant to me in some way.

What I WOULD do, however, is get MLs based on the specs of those collector pieces as playable tributes that I would actually use


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Oct 18, 2021)

I've got my 2, rather 1 so far and 1 on the way, but I'd love to get an ESP Arrow 7 sometime. Definitely would like a KKW7 since it's the weirdest 7 I know of with a Kahler. There's no A7FRS variants to pick up, I wasn't a huge fan of the ocean burst quilt top of the one I had. Probably a Kelly 7 if they exist too, preferably Kahler but I'd take a floyd. Pics-----


----------



## stinkoman (Oct 18, 2021)

Ibanez DCM100. Can't seem to find one, and when I do I can't justify the price they are usually asking. And a Hot pink Warlock to match my Pink Warlock bass.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 18, 2021)

Fender Custom Shop Heavy Relic '56 Strat with a Floyd Rose.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 18, 2021)

EVH Wolfgang Striped Ltd Edition





EVH Wolfgang Custom shop Black Violet




Or
EVH Wolfgang Custom shop Purple burst





Washburn N4 custom shop Sunburst or any of the Boogie Street Custom colours


----------



## jco5055 (Oct 18, 2021)

I just want to see some LACS models pop up


----------



## xzacx (Oct 18, 2021)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Probably a Kelly 7 if they exist too, preferably Kahler but I'd take a floyd. Pics-----
> 
> 
> View attachment 98966


Not too many Kelly 7s out there but there are a few

Here's my favorite:





And one I used to own that had an Edge because Floyd 7s didn't exist at the time it was made. It wasn't a great guitar (amazing quality, but it was a bolt on since the body was solid quilt, which also led to atrocious upper fret access) but I'd buy it back in a second just for nostalgia since I was the original owner:


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 18, 2021)

vernon reid parker DF824VR

No idea how rare it actually is, and I've never actually looked for one, but I've never seen one for sale anywhere.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 18, 2021)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> laser cut top rg giger



shit I missed one! Yeah every time I watch Bernnth I’m reminded I stupidly passed on the S one.


----------



## budda (Oct 18, 2021)

Sparkplug said:


> Either a Core PRS Standard, CE or Custom 22/24 in Platinum finish. Ahhh.



I saw an HBi get listed in platinum, that was pretty wild.


----------



## AltecGreen (Oct 18, 2021)

evade said:


> Are there any rare guitars that you're looking for? Discontinued models? High priced items?
> 
> Currently I'm looking for ESP Edwards E-HR 115D or an ESP Edwards E-HR 120D in all black used, but I can't seem to find one. (Let me know if you know any Japanese auction sites I could peruse.)
> 
> ...




Don't buy from eBay. The reason you see multiple listings for the same guitar is that the eBay listings are made by re-sellers who don't actually own the guitar. They buy it from the store in Japan when you win the bid and charge you a substantial fee.


The one you were looking at on eBay is sold by QSIC, a store in Japan. Here's the actual digimart listing from the store that has the guitar.

https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop3580/DS07233440/




I found a much nicer Edwards E-HR 115D at Hardoff, a Japanese second hand store.

https://netmall.hardoff.co.jp/product/2437896/


----------



## John (Oct 18, 2021)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Probably a Kelly 7 if they exist too



They exist, but are definitely few and far between. Apart from the custom shop that sporadically made a few over the years, I've seen a few old Jackson Stars production models float around the used market way back.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 18, 2021)

I'd like to find an N7.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 18, 2021)

Schecter Clouds in white, blue and yellow.


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Oct 18, 2021)

Parker fly 7 string. Saw one on reverb a few years back that was ruined from an emg install gone wrong. Wanted $1500 for it…. I think about that guitar alot


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Oct 18, 2021)

John said:


> They exist, but are definitely few and far between. Apart from the custom shop that sporadically made a few over the years, I've seen a few old Jackson Stars production models float around the used market way back.




Those are cool for sure and I have seen them around but any guitar I'm gonna keep is gonna have a trem, idk why but I started with a floyd and I've never paid for a guitar without one. I will admit, those have great tops though and I'm not one for tops. 

Could always put a kahler on it after the fact.


----------



## Black Mamba (Oct 18, 2021)

Silver sparkle Mustaine King V Pro


----------



## /wrists (Oct 18, 2021)

Thanks for linking @AlecGreen.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Oct 18, 2021)

Black Mamba said:


> Silver sparkle Mustaine King V Pro



Love these and the Y2K V. Only thing that puts me off them is that knob position. I prefer them behind the bridge. The guitar looks so damn good in silver.


----------



## Soya (Oct 18, 2021)

LTD rzk-600, it's funky and I dig it.


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 18, 2021)

Soya said:


> LTD rzk-600, it's funky and I dig it.
> 
> View attachment 98981


Had the esp version, my only real selling regret.
There was a Ventura or something model of another guitar (I may be way off, that’s just in my head) that’s very similar.
It was such an awesome guitar, got it super cheap because states people don’t know what they have or know the guitarist behind the band. Now they’re impossible to find and super expensive when you do locate one


----------



## Chiba666 (Oct 18, 2021)

One of those white ESP Amott Vs or one of the Ltd 600s with FR.


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 19, 2021)

Alex Skolnick Signature Heritage...had a chance to buy one years ago and haven't seen it since.


----------



## /wrists (Oct 19, 2021)

Spicypickles said:


> Had the esp version, my only real selling regret.
> There was a Ventura or something model of another guitar (I may be way off, that’s just in my head) that’s very similar.
> It was such an awesome guitar, got it super cheap because states people don’t know what they have or know the guitarist behind the band. Now they’re impossible to find and super expensive when you do locate one



this was me when i had my alexi 600 sold it for 650 with hard shell case i was straight retarded


----------



## Djentlyman (Oct 19, 2021)

This but with a neck pickup.


----------



## Anquished (Oct 19, 2021)

One of these to go with my A7.


----------



## prlgmnr (Oct 19, 2021)

Silverburst Gibson Explorer baritone.

Also, to the OP - I had an HR115d once, was ok


----------



## Pietjepieter (Oct 19, 2021)

I have enough guitars, but if one of below guitars pops up somewhere close to where I live I don't think I could resist...

Jericho fusion 8 string:





ESP northlane thing:






Defiantly would a Teuffel 8 string:





Damn to many cool guitars.


----------



## transyldavianhunger (Oct 19, 2021)

I would love to get ahold of a couple of rare baritones and one of two shreddier styled 12 strings:
(Another) Ibanez RG970XL, and a Jackson Doom Soloist; and either an Ibanez RT452 or a Carvin DC 12 string with the giant hockey stick headstock


----------



## Heroooh (Oct 19, 2021)

Velokki said:


> Well, not necessarily rare, but any PRS guitars that have killer blue/green tops are absolutely nonexistant. In all my time here in Finland, I've seen many sunbursts and other yellowish PRS guitars, but to have a blue/green Custom 24... just never ever on sale! I've browsed out local marketplace for years and never anything close.



Not sure they even exist here  too many traditionalists. Even the new ones (at Viiking Music for example) are a different shade of sunburst or yellow.


----------



## Glupidebil (Oct 19, 2021)

The very rare cayman green rg7620 and a white rg7621


----------



## KyleG (Oct 19, 2021)

MaxAidingAres said:


> Parker fly 7 string. Saw one on reverb a few years back that was ruined from an emg install gone wrong. Wanted $1500 for it…. I think about that guitar alot



People are getting $4k plus just for Hss parkers. I imagine a 7 string out probably run at $6k+

You really goofed by not buying that one hahaha.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 19, 2021)

RG2228A in white to do obvious things to:





Parker Adrian Belew Fly but that will literally never happen:


----------



## EdWindows (Oct 19, 2021)

I've been looking for an LTD V407B but it's looking like I'll probably have to build my own with how rare they are.


----------



## /wrists (Oct 19, 2021)

Djentlyman said:


> This but with a neck pickup.



Is that the chimera guitar? 



Anquished said:


> One of these to go with my A7.



i had this guitar once actually - the blackjack. I sold it for $300.


----------



## oracles (Oct 19, 2021)

- My old Parker Maxxfly 7, dude I sold it to has seemingly vanished off the face of the earth. I've only seen one other one come up, but it was black and I want the tangerine or red model. 

- One of the SL7s from the SSO run a few years back 

- baritone explorer, and explorer 7


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 19, 2021)

Fender Custom Shop Violinmaster Telecaster that’s based off of Joshua Bell’s Gibson ex-Huberman Stradivarius Violin.

Anyone wanna pitch $30k in for me?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 19, 2021)

Soya said:


> LTD rzk-600, it's funky and I dig it.
> 
> View attachment 98981



Almost got one of these. Gave the money to the shop. But at the last minute they told me the neck was warped and they had to refund me.


----------



## nedheftyfunk (Oct 19, 2021)

John said:


> They exist, but are definitely few and far between. Apart from the custom shop that sporadically made a few over the years, I've seen a few old Jackson Stars production models float around the used market way back.





TheBolivianSniper said:


> Those are cool for sure and I have seen them around but any guitar I'm gonna keep is gonna have a trem, idk why but I started with a floyd and I've never paid for a guitar without one. I will admit, those have great tops though and I'm not one for tops.
> 
> Could always put a kahler on it after the fact.



I expect you are thinking of another line. The guitar in the picture is a semi-custom that I ordered new in 2007 and never sold. It was off the back of a limited run Jackson Stars did for Ikebe Gakki, the KE7-J2b, that were all straight black with striped ebony boards and moto inlays. The one in the picture has an ebony board, quilt veneer with black-burst, reverse pearl inlays & logo etc... Still plays great. Still sounds great. Still weighs a ton. Still has no upper fret access.


----------



## Lozek (Oct 19, 2021)

evade said:


> Are there any rare guitars that you're looking for? Discontinued models? High priced items?
> 
> Currently I'm looking for ESP Edwards E-HR 115D or an ESP Edwards E-HR 120D in all black used, but I can't seem to find one. (Let me know if you know any Japanese auction sites I could peruse.)
> 
> ...



I'm after a 120D as well to act as a stage back-up for my horizon. I'm not sure about the black, but the see-thru finish versions are Northern White Ash with maple thru-neck and Ebony board, which is the same spec.


----------



## Soya (Oct 19, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Almost got one of these. Gave the money to the shop. But at the last minute they told me the neck was warped and they had to refund me.


Big time suck, I'm pretty much resigned to buying a knockoff and making it a wall queen.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 19, 2021)

Oh I actually thought about it and these Schecters fit the bill.

Hellraiser 007 Limited Edition and the GC 50th Anniversary Avenger in transparent white.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Oct 20, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh I actually thought about it and these Schecters fit the bill.
> 
> Hellraiser 007 Limited Edition and the GC 50th Anniversary Avenger in transparent white.



I always thought the 006/007 was such a dope shape. Headstock always felt wrong to me though.


----------



## mbardu (Oct 20, 2021)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> I always thought the 006/007 was such a dope shape. Headstock always felt wrong to me though.



Yeah headstock shape is really the only downside to some (most) of those nice Schecters.
At least the shape on the KM mark ii was dope.


----------



## maliciousteve (Oct 20, 2021)

Not actively looking but would one day love to own


----------



## John (Oct 20, 2021)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> any guitar I'm gonna keep is gonna have a trem



I'm the same way with almost all of my electric guitars- the lack of one has been a dealbreaker more often than not, especially on 7 string guitars. I've had Floyd Rose trems here and there, but I've been partial to Mannmade (PRS) and Gotoh for the most part


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Oct 20, 2021)

30 inch scale agile harm with p90s


----------



## Furtive Glance (Oct 20, 2021)

One of the Japan-only burl JP15 7s...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 20, 2021)

GenghisCoyne said:


> 30 inch scale agile harm with p90s



OOooh thanks for the reminder.
I remember making a thread bout this years ago; Agile 730






I still want one of these, neck dive be fucking damned.


----------



## Jake (Oct 21, 2021)

Honestly the only thing really coming to mind is the Wild Cherry finish Ibanez S5470






Have NEVER been able to snag one and they rarely pop up. But boy I'd love one lol


----------



## StevenC (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## maliciousteve (Oct 21, 2021)

Adieu said:


> Don't buy a Gibson Gothic V unless you know what you're getting yourself into and are fine with it
> 
> They have the BIGGEST baseball bat necks I've ever seen



I never found the neck to be that big on the Gothic V I had. Certainly not as big as the Warmoth neck I currently have. They do sound amazing though, especially when you throw a BKP Warpig in the bridge. It's a shame my V couldn't be intonated properly, the bridge wasn't in the right place,.


----------



## mmr007 (Oct 21, 2021)

I also want this but have accepted I will probably never see it in my life time


----------



## Adieu (Oct 21, 2021)

maliciousteve said:


> I never found the neck to be that big on the Gothic V I had. Certainly not as big as the Warmoth neck I currently have. They do sound amazing though, especially when you throw a BKP Warpig in the bridge. It's a shame my V couldn't be intonated properly, the bridge wasn't in the right place,.



Seriously?

How far off was it? Hmm... then maybe everything about them was just eyeballed +/- a few percent, hence the insane doublewide baseball bat on the one I flipped


----------



## beerandbeards (Oct 21, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 99045
> 
> Fender Custom Shop Violinmaster Telecaster that’s based off of Joshua Bell’s Gibson ex-Huberman Stradivarius Violin.
> 
> Anyone wanna pitch $30k in for me?



im in. How do we split custody?


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Oct 21, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> OOooh thanks for the reminder.
> I remember making a thread bout this years ago; Agile 730
> I still want one of these, neck dive be fucking damned.



i cant think too much about it because if i do ill have to admit were past the rondo glory days and i dont want to live in that world.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 21, 2021)

GenghisCoyne said:


> i cant think too much about it because if i do ill have to admit were past the rondo glory days and i dont want to live in that world.



Yeah, too many headless djentsticks and Kiesel knock offs  though once Rondo's supply chain goes back to normal and if they re release the 730 line... Hooo fuck.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 21, 2021)

beerandbeards said:


> im in. How do we split custody?


We get twins, then one of us gets a twin.


----------



## maliciousteve (Oct 21, 2021)

Adieu said:


> Seriously?
> 
> How far off was it? Hmm... then maybe everything about them was just eyeballed +/- a few percent, hence the insane doublewide baseball bat on the one I flipped



Well no matter what gauge string I had on the Low E, it was always sharp. I tried a 42,46, 52 and a 64 and not once could I get it to intonate even when setting the saddle as far back as I could. It probably needed to be set back by about 1-2mm.


----------



## Forkface (Oct 21, 2021)

a washburn wm526, you just dont see that many. and the ones that do show up are far from decent condition.
theres one currently on reverb, but its red. i want a black one lol.

also, a maxxfly 7. ive seen a couple posted here a while ago, but super hard to find.

PS. oh, the one that i was talking about was Misha's lmao, figures.


----------



## odibrom (Oct 21, 2021)

Forkface said:


> a washburn wm526, you just dont see that many. and the ones that do show up are far from decent condition.
> theres one currently on reverb, but its red. i want a black one lol.
> 
> also, a maxxfly 7. ive seen a couple posted here a while ago, but super hard to find.
> ...



The guitar looks stunning, but that 7th string ball end sticking out kind of bothers me, it will damage the guitar's finish with pulls/pitching up the strings with the trem...


----------



## Metal Mortician (Oct 21, 2021)

Chiba666 said:


> One of those white ESP Amott Vs or one of the Ltd 600s with FR.


There’s one on reverb now


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Oct 21, 2021)

I mean, I have a number of conventional uncommon guitars I passively look for, but actually "rare":






I remember yearning for this in the Nintendo Power sweepstakes well before I played guitar and I still want one. A textbook example of a complete and total waste of a gigantic wad of cash and decidedly a novelty, yet... I want. I think it looks killer and if you don't think so then that's just like, your opinion, man. Coincidentally I'd like an ESP/J Frog Skull n' Bones, too.


----------



## Estilo (Oct 22, 2021)

Yamaha YG1212. Oh man...


----------



## StevenC (Oct 22, 2021)

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I mean, I have a number of conventional uncommon guitars I passively look for, but actually "rare":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is nothing wasteful about a Mikau signature guitar


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 22, 2021)

Older SLAT3-7 in natural finish. There's even a WTB thread in here that I bump from time to time just in case someone here has one:


----------



## oracles (Oct 22, 2021)

odibrom said:


> The guitar looks stunning, but that 7th string ball end sticking out kind of bothers me, it will damage the guitar's finish with pulls/pitching up the strings with the trem...



That's a big part of why I (stupidly) sold mine. The Parker bridge won't accept string gauges over a 0.58, meaning if you want to use anything heavier, you either drill the bridge out to accept larger gauges, or leave the ball end exposed like that picture. 

In hindsight I should've just accepted the limitations of that guitar and kept it, because it was absolutely one of the best guitars I've ever played or owned.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Oct 22, 2021)

oracles said:


> The Parker bridge won't accept string gauges over a 0.58, meaning if you want to use anything heavier, you either drill the bridge out to accept larger gauges, or leave the ball end exposed like that picture.



I don't think boring/reaming out the saddle end would be that big of a deal, no? Those Maxxflys are so killer!


----------



## DoctorStoner (Oct 22, 2021)

Always wanted a K7 and/or Gator Green BFG. But I don't think I'd ever pony up for either unless it was a steal.


----------



## oracles (Oct 22, 2021)

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I don't think boring/reaming out the saddle end would be that big of a deal, no? Those Maxxflys are so killer!



It absolutely nukes any resale value for one, replacement parts are getting harder and harder to come by and more expensive when they do, ultimately I decided it wasn't worth the risk. Too much to go wrong on a guitar that valuable.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 22, 2021)

I'd love another Ibanez JPM90HAM, but can't see myself paying what they go for these days


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Oct 22, 2021)

A KKW7 without the tribal shit just showed up on Reverb 

The only 7 string non strat shape with a kahler thst I know of 

I literally cannot get it 

wtf world


----------



## bugrakman (Oct 22, 2021)

As a person with Apex1 for almost 14 years, i've been always dreaming about Ibanez K7 (especially BG). Maybe one day..


----------



## Crungy (Oct 22, 2021)

The Mothman


----------



## narad (Oct 23, 2021)

Charvel XL 750


----------



## STRHelvete (Oct 23, 2021)

Crungy said:


> The Mothman
> View attachment 99183





Crash Dandicoot said:


> I mean, I have a number of conventional uncommon guitars I passively look for, but actually "rare":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both of these guitars belong in the funny guitars thread, but they're cool and I like them

Oh I also want one of these


----------



## mehegama (Oct 23, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> Both of these guitars belong in the funny guitars thread, but they're cool and I like them
> 
> Oh I also want one of these



Is this made by the old deicide guitarist? If yes there are some horror stories with this guy.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Oct 23, 2021)

mehegama said:


> Is this made by the old deicide guitarist? If yes there are some horror stories with this guy.



Nah it's Neal Moser, those guitars are pretty monstrous even if they look weird as hell. The guy can get a little strange but his skills are legit. I'd consider the BCR custom shop even as expensive as it is rn since he's back leading the team, apparently building as well still. His stuff when he left BCR to do his own thing is generally kinda funky like that and the bastard V but very good and generally pretty cheap if it's not coming from a BCR enthusiast.


----------



## STRHelvete (Oct 23, 2021)

mehegama said:


> Is this made by the old deicide guitarist? If yes there are some horror stories with this guy.


I don't think so. He did design the Beast and then some beast alternative with Moser though


----------



## narad (Oct 23, 2021)

I don't know what guitar's attached to this thing but if it's a 7-string concorde headstock ESP then it's rare and I'm looking for it:


----------



## Crungy (Oct 23, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> Both of these guitars belong in the funny guitars thread, but they're cool and I like them



Agreed, but the Mothman is a rarity that I'm sure sucks ass but I still want it.


----------



## Marked Man (Oct 23, 2021)

I've found most of my grails by now, although I still keep a credit card in reserve for:


Early '90s Charvel 650 or 750XL
Pre-Fender Ferrari Red Jackson Soloist HH USA with black headstock/MOP logo
Ibanez 540P
Any ESP Hanneman guitar
Any of the Big Three B.C. Richs (Eagle, Mockinbird, Bich) in either USA, MIJ or Legacy MIK form
EVH Natural Finsih Wolfgang Special Ash 

Washburn N4 Nuno Paduk
Ibanez Petrucci Models
Ibanez RG760s and 770s.....unmolested


----------



## mehegama (Oct 23, 2021)

narad said:


> I don't know what guitar's attached to this thing but if it's a 7-string concorde headstock ESP then it's rare and I'm looking for it:



???? is this real? Japanese?


----------



## narad (Oct 23, 2021)

mehegama said:


> ???? is this real? Japanese?



It does seem real -- I stumbled upon it once while image searching for example headstocks.


----------



## maliciousteve (Oct 23, 2021)

Not sure if these are rare but I've certainly never come across one before

Yamaha RGX821DMR


----------



## ekarinsm (Oct 23, 2021)

Does potential future release count? Because I'm been waiting for an Ibanez S 7-string with trem and no pickup rings for half a decade now.


----------



## odibrom (Oct 23, 2021)

ekarinsm said:


> Does potential future release count? Because I'm been waiting for an Ibanez S 7-string with trem and no pickup rings for half a decade now.



So you missed their last release... You can search for the S7420 on the used market for a reasonable/affordable price, or the S5527/S5427 (pretty much the same minus the trem) as the SSO slogan: "get a used prestige"...


----------



## ekarinsm (Oct 23, 2021)

odibrom said:


> So you missed their last release... You can search for the S7420 on the used market for a reasonable/affordable price, or the S5527/S5427 (pretty much the same minus the trem) as the SSO slogan: "get a used prestige"...


Unfortunately (or fortunately!) I already own an S5527 haha. Congrats on your new acquisition, by the way!


----------



## odibrom (Oct 23, 2021)

ekarinsm said:


> Unfortunately (or fortunately!) I already own an S5527 haha. Congrats on your new acquisition, by the way!



Yeah, I noticed that, only read your reply to my NGD after replying in this thread... so my understanding is that you are lusting for a new model... interesting... but I'd keep my hopes low so not to get disappointed...


----------



## Vyn (Oct 23, 2021)

ESP Customshop Alexi Pink Sawtooth. They don't come up that often for reasonable money though sadly.


----------



## redragon (Oct 23, 2021)

That Boxer is hot s**t.


----------



## Metal Mortician (Oct 23, 2021)

ESP Kelly Hayes

I was a huge CoLD fan circa 2003 and loved the look of that guitar. Reminiscent of the flat top Eclipse with some gaudy graphics for coolness factor.


----------



## gunch (Oct 23, 2021)

narad said:


> Charvel XL 750



yes. YES.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm not actively seeking them right now but these are rarer guitars that I'd like to own.

Ibanez Jem Evo

And it's silly but an ESP Sonic/Shadow
https://espguitars.co.jp/sonic-the-hedgehog-guitar/#sonic1


----------



## /wrists (Oct 23, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh I actually thought about it and these Schecters fit the bill.
> 
> Hellraiser 007 Limited Edition and the GC 50th Anniversary Avenger in transparent white.



I've had the 006 for awhile and the avenger as well. Personally wasnt a fan of the shape and let both go. 



mmr007 said:


> I also want this but have accepted I will probably never see it in my life time



Is it just the headstock you're looking for, I've seen a guitar that's similar (LTD) with that headstock on offerup/cl locally.


----------



## /wrists (Oct 23, 2021)

narad said:


> I don't know what guitar's attached to this thing but if it's a 7-string concorde headstock ESP then it's rare and I'm looking for it:



I really like their pre-lawsuit headstock, but I don't mind the post-lawsuit version of this headstock either. It still looks sick. I think it's even cooler that they literally just flipped it and said on with the show.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 24, 2021)

evade said:


> I've had the 006 for awhile and the avenger as well. Personally wasnt a fan of the shape and let both go.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just the headstock you're looking for, I've seen a guitar that's similar (LTD) with that headstock on offerup/cl locally.



Haven't tried the 00X shape, but I love the Avenger shape.


----------



## mmr007 (Oct 24, 2021)

evade said:


> I've had the 006 for awhile and the avenger as well. Personally wasnt a fan of the shape and let both go.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just the headstock you're looking for, I've seen a guitar that's similar (LTD) with that headstock on offerup/cl locally.


Do you have a pic? The guitar is basically an LTD Lynch without the kamo or tiger graphics.


----------



## narad (Oct 24, 2021)

evade said:


> I really like their pre-lawsuit headstock, but I don't mind the post-lawsuit version of this headstock either. It still looks sick. I think it's even cooler that they literally just flipped it and said on with the show.



What do you mean? They replaced all the curvy lines with straight lines and made it all pointy, which is unfortunate because most of their models aren't very boxy.


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 25, 2021)

I’d probably do horrible things for a Jackson Falcon. Only thing it’s missing is that Caparison headstock…


----------



## Hoss632 (Oct 25, 2021)

Not entirely sure how rare these are. But I want one of each bad!


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 26, 2021)

Jackson Death Kelly 
Jackson Rhoad Warrior 7
ESP RL-600 
ESP Random Star 7 
ESP anchang star (the diamond plate one)


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (Oct 26, 2021)

Jackson Death Angel
Gibson Les Paul Widow


----------



## Wildebeest (Oct 26, 2021)

ittoa666 said:


> I’d probably do horrible things for a Jackson Falcon. Only thing it’s missing is that Caparison headstock…
> 
> View attachment 99299


Came here to post literally this. I love my 04 Horus. I bet the Falcons are filled with Itaru magic.


----------



## lost_horizon (Oct 26, 2021)

Estilo said:


> Yamaha YG1212. Oh man...


Thats a YG1221, one was for sale recently, went for $900.

I have a Green YG1212 got it for $400 6 months ago with a new bridge humbucker, has my favourite HSS sound.

Turning it into a pickup test bed in this thread: https://www.sevenstring.org/posts/5332909/


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 26, 2021)

Wildebeest said:


> Came here to post literally this. I love my 04 Horus. I bet the Falcons are filled with Itaru magic.



I wish they weren’t so elusive so I could at least give one a try. I can only imagine what kind of wizardry Itaru put into them.


----------



## narad (Oct 26, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 99326
> 
> View attachment 99325
> View attachment 99327
> ...



That's cool but damn, that seems overpriced these days, let alone in like 1995 dollars or whenever that was.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 26, 2021)

narad said:


> That's cool but damn, that seems overpriced these days, let alone in like 1995 dollars or whenever that was.


$7,407.33 in today money, from 2000.


----------



## narad (Oct 26, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> $7,407.33 in today money, from 2000.



That's gonna be a no from me, dawg 
Koa was super nice (as Carvin was pretty reliable with) but it seems like our expectations of inlay quality and stuff has gone way up over the past 20 years. I mean, compare original PRS dragon stuff to the kinds of things we see now. Makes that one not age so well in my eyes.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 26, 2021)

Gassing for a Brian May guitar for recording. I’ve played one before and I feel that they are far more versatile than a Strat.


----------



## Estilo (Oct 26, 2021)

lost_horizon said:


> Thats a YG1221, one was for sale recently, went for $900.
> 
> I have a Green YG1212 got it for $400 6 months ago with a new bridge humbucker, has my favourite HSS sound.
> 
> Turning it into a pickup test bed in this thread: https://www.sevenstring.org/posts/5332909/



Great stuff. Didn't notice the different model numbers for the neck SC VS humbucker. Are those AUD or USD? AUD 900 would be ok for me for this.


----------



## lost_horizon (Oct 28, 2021)

Estilo said:


> Great stuff. Didn't notice the different model numbers for the neck SC VS humbucker. Are those AUD or USD? AUD 900 would be ok for me for this.


AUD there was also a YG 1221MR (Maple fretboard, reverse headstock) with a cracked neck that one sold for 750 AUD which is crazy. I look almost every day, have 8 Yamaha's (2 Pacificas and 5 RGX, 1 YG)


----------



## Musiscience (Oct 28, 2021)

First gen PRS Modern Eagle in Faded Blue Jeans. Not many floating around Canada, especially since the restrictions around Brazilian rosewood.


----------



## OwenD (Oct 30, 2021)

narad said:


> I don't know what guitar's attached to this thing but if it's a 7-string concorde headstock ESP then it's rare and I'm looking for it:


https://reverb.com/item/39685796-esp-custom-shop-horizon-7-strings-2001-trans-green


----------



## narad (Oct 30, 2021)

OwenD said:


> https://reverb.com/item/39685796-esp-custom-shop-horizon-7-strings-2001-trans-green



Appreciate the heads-up. Shame it was an HIII and not an HI.


----------



## Aso (Oct 30, 2021)

All that is left on my list is a Washburn D3 in Dimeslime and a ESP KKV.

I lucked into two Jackson Death Warriors and currently have a Double Rhoads on order.


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 30, 2021)

I want one of those ESP NV’s that we’re getting blown out barely a year after they came out for almost nothing, now are high as shit on reverb. 

also, the rg2228m or whatever was the white one with maple board


----------



## Aso (Oct 30, 2021)

Spicypickles said:


> I want one of those ESP NV’s that we’re getting blown out barely a year after they came out for almost nothing, now are high as shit on reverb.
> 
> also, the rg2228m or whatever was the white one with maple board


I bought one of the last of the backstock that was being sold. Ended up selling it and getting a custom shop NV built a couple years ago


----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 30, 2021)

A black, hardtail ESP Horizon 2, apparently...

They used to be everywhere back in the day when everyone was sick of black guitars, nowadays, I don't know if it's only I can't find one when I can afford it, but I don't know the last time I saw one for sale. E2, Edwards, LTD and even ESPs, but with a Floyd sure...all day long, but I can afford one...they're rare as hen's teeth.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 30, 2021)

Louis Cypher said:


> EVH Wolfgang Striped Ltd Edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somebody just bought the limited edition EVH Wolfgang Frankie, Bumblebee, and Black/White stripe guitars that were on Reverb. The Frankie one goes for $6-8k and the other two are deg $3k these days. He bought all 3 for $2k each. The Frankie one had neck pocket cracks and so the seller discounted it greatly. 

FWIW I’ve been pressuring my contacts at EVH to rerelease them to no avail. I’ve also been asking for the black/silver stripe one. I told them they could call them Tribute or Legacy or something to honor Eddie and this was the perfect time but nothing so far.


----------



## jwguitar (Oct 31, 2021)

Empryrean said:


> Not rare but just uncommon I think, been wanting a cocobolo Washburn CB15



I thought I knew Washburn guitars and basses well but it’s seems as every now and then a really rare model pops up. I have never seen this before.


----------



## STRHelvete (Nov 5, 2021)

I was watching Trogly and he was mentioning how people like getting Les Pauls and strats and stuff that was made the year they were born. I decided to check for a Dean ML of my birth year. Holy shit I need this...I need this so bad
https://reverb.com/item/24637875-dean-ml-usa-custom-shop-zebra-1985


----------



## KentBrockman (Nov 5, 2021)

odibrom said:


> So you missed their last release... You can search for the S7420 on the used market for a reasonable/affordable price, or the S5527/S5427 (pretty much the same minus the trem) as the SSO slogan: "get a used prestige"...



I am searching for a decent condition S5527. I own/have owned a total of 9 RGs and one S and I missed the S series I had a lot (it was an S420). 

I really wonder why Ibanez don't promote the S series as much - are they just focusing on RGs more or maybe they just don't sell enough...or both. The S420 with the ZR was one of the best Indo Ibanez guitars I had ever had.


----------



## odibrom (Nov 5, 2021)

angryification said:


> I am searching for a decent condition S5527. I own/have owned a total of 9 RGs and one S and I missed the S series I had a lot (it was an S420).
> 
> I really wonder why Ibanez don't promote the S series as much - are they just focusing on RGs more or maybe they just don't sell enough...or both. The S420 with the ZR was one of the best Indo Ibanez guitars I had ever had.



I have an S540 which was my first Ibanez guitar, way back in 1995. It got me hooked to the brand. By 1999/2000 I bought a second one because of its price tag to sell one year latter to fund my first RG, the 2027XVV. Since then I have only bought RGs because I was out of phase with what Ibanez released in the Saber line. This year I reversed that and strengthened my Saber stable with one S2120X AV and recently one S5527 TKS (the one with LoPro)... I'm happy...

Sabers take a little longer in production line due to their contoured body shape, so it makes them a little higher priced than RGs with the same specs. Sabers seem to call for the fusion people, which is substantially smaller than the metalheads around the globe, hence the smaller marketing agenda...? it's a shame really, because sabers are IMO the best Ibanez guitar design so far...


----------



## mogar (Nov 5, 2021)

All I'm hunting for is a floyded Jackson/Charvel Star that I don't have to sell both my nuts to afford. I'd even take the LTD Gus G one with a floyd but even those are tough now.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Nov 5, 2021)

Pre-EII Horizon NT-II in Reindeer Blue. The 2012 HRF ones had the multi-ply binding and 3 per side headstock. These basically don't exist in the wild that I've seen in the last year and a half since I've had a salary. Maybe one day I'll pony up for a custom shop clone but I don't play metal enough to warrant such extreme measures at this time.


----------



## KentBrockman (Nov 9, 2021)

odibrom said:


> I have an S540 which was my first Ibanez guitar, way back in 1995. It got me hooked to the brand. By 1999/2000 I bought a second one because of its price tag to sell one year latter to fund my first RG, the 2027XVV. Since then I have only bought RGs because I was out of phase with what Ibanez released in the Saber line. This year I reversed that and strengthened my Saber stable with one S2120X AV and recently one S5527 TKS (the one with LoPro)... I'm happy...
> 
> Sabers take a little longer in production line due to their contoured body shape, so it makes them a little higher priced than RGs with the same specs. Sabers seem to call for the fusion people, which is substantially smaller than the metalheads around the globe, hence the smaller marketing agenda...? it's a shame really, because sabers are IMO the best Ibanez guitar design so far...



The Sabers are my favorite Ibanez guitars...and I don't even own a Saber right now (and haven't since 2016). The reason I have not bought an S Prestige yet is because I want one with a floating bridge that does NOT have those ugly pickup mounting rings on them. Seems like they only do that for 7 strings.


----------



## odibrom (Nov 9, 2021)

angryification said:


> The Sabers are my favorite Ibanez guitars...and I don't even own a Saber right now (and haven't since 2016). The reason I have not bought an S Prestige yet is because I want one with a floating bridge that does NOT have those ugly pickup mounting rings on them. Seems like they only do that for 7 strings.



... but you can replace those with SD Tripleshots and augment the guitar's tones enormously... which is what I've done on my 2 six stringers... 113 different combos each...


----------



## TheBloodstained (Nov 11, 2021)

Washburn Chicago Series CS-780 in purple with gold hardware.
Tried one in a music store many years ago, and I really liked it but went with something different instead. Every now and then I check the used market for them.


----------



## littlebadboy (Nov 11, 2021)

I've been looking for a fairly priced Yamaha RGX A2.


----------



## odibrom (Nov 11, 2021)

TheBloodstained said:


> Washburn Chicago Series CS-780 in purple with gold hardware.
> Tried one in a music store many years ago, and I really liked it but went with something different instead. Every now and then I check the used market for them.



There are copies of the Ibanez Sabers... and sorry for saying this, but bad copies...


----------



## Jake (Nov 11, 2021)

I thought of the only other one. The 7 string Explorer that's impossible to find.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Nov 11, 2021)

2008-2009 production only Horizon CTM:






I love the aesthetic appointments on these. Like a Horizon in a suit - the dots and creme rings/zebra pickups combo looks great, sadly they hold value pretty well on the second-hand market IIRC, not at all as common as most other Horizon variants.

2002-2003 production only Horizon-7 FR:






Obviously. I've only ever seen one for sale used in a decade or more of casual but consistent searching and it was gone in a hot minute.


----------



## manu80 (Nov 11, 2021)

i think i'll pull the trigger on a used GIbson M-III that I saw. Curious to try.... and there's some work to do so it will keep me busy


----------



## TheBloodstained (Nov 12, 2021)

odibrom said:


> There are copies of the Ibanez Sabers... and sorry for saying this, but bad copies...


Yeah, I get that they aren't necessarily a high quality instrument, but I have no doubt that there are well playing specimens of these out there. I mean... I tried one that was great.
If the neck is straight and the frets okay, then I recon you could make a beast out of one of these 
Will only buy one if I find it for a decent price though.

btw, It's totally this guys fault that I want one! (it's Emppu from Nightwish for those who don't know. Couldn't find a picture of him with the purple one)


----------



## /wrists (Nov 12, 2021)

BornToLooze said:


> A black, hardtail ESP Horizon 2, apparently...
> 
> They used to be everywhere back in the day when everyone was sick of black guitars, nowadays, I don't know if it's only I can't find one when I can afford it, but I don't know the last time I saw one for sale. E2, Edwards, LTD and even ESPs, but with a Floyd sure...all day long, but I can afford one...they're rare as hen's teeth.


On the contrary, I can't find any with FR lol and I wouldn't even mind EII...


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Nov 12, 2021)

BornToLooze said:


> A black, hardtail ESP Horizon 2, apparently...
> 
> They used to be everywhere back in the day when everyone was sick of black guitars, nowadays, I don't know if it's only I can't find one when I can afford it, but I don't know the last time I saw one for sale. E2, Edwards, LTD and even ESPs, but with a Floyd sure...all day long, but I can afford one...they're rare as hen's teeth.



Found this today while doing my weekly reindeer blue search:
https://reverb.com/item/45805138-esp-horizon-nt-ii-black-2002


----------



## /wrists (Nov 12, 2021)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Found this today while doing my weekly reindeer blue search:
> https://reverb.com/item/45805138-esp-horizon-nt-ii-black-2002


 inquired about that one btw you can get it for cheaper on their site and if you take it off reverb


----------



## BornToLooze (Nov 12, 2021)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Found this today while doing my weekly reindeer blue search:
> https://reverb.com/item/45805138-esp-horizon-nt-ii-black-2002



And...like I said...I can't afford it.


----------



## Omzig (Nov 15, 2021)

mbardu said:


> I'm looking for a 89-91 Carvin DC 125 with fat body / slender hips, 24.75 scale neck through, big block inlays, black ebony board, and big logo on big pointy headstock. Koa would he a nice bonus.



I picked one up thats almost your spec a few years back when i was on a buying spree  ...89 (only year this maple yellow/orange was offered) ebony jackson HS, it's a killer guitar (although i find the scale lenght a little off at times as all my other guitars are 25.5)







As im on a bit of an 80/90's Shred trip atm id love to pick up

A 1221MS (bonus for it having an inverted HS ala MLF)






Vester HS all white SS






VB In pink HS





HS HM strat with PG (i already own x2 hss HM strats and they kick ass)





Loads more


----------



## tonymustang302 (Jan 29, 2022)

James Hetfields white esp explorer eet fuk in white. Saw it selling for 300k online


----------



## Omzig (Jan 29, 2022)

tonymustang302 said:


> James Hetfields white esp explorer eet fuk in white. Saw it selling for 300k online



thx i was just looking for this thread as i need to add this....Talon V to my wants/needs list!


----------



## AltecGreen (Jan 29, 2022)

evade said:


> On the contrary, I can't find any with FR lol and I wouldn't even mind EII...




https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop1484/DS07456336/


https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop1484/DS07418015/


----------



## Thesius (Jan 29, 2022)

RG7CST and RG7CT. One day I'll find one for sale


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 29, 2022)

RG ART
PMC
PRS Dragon


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jan 30, 2022)

So when I was getting into guitars I was dirt-floor poor so everything that I had or had played was pretty beat... high action, missing strings, horrid pickups, etc. Family just didn't have the money to throw at my aspiring musical interests so my guitars were pretty much shit. But one day my buddy was super excited to have me come over and check out his new guitar. When I got there, my jaw dropped. I mean, I realize that there's absolutely nothing amazing about this guitar, but back then ( this was maybe 1984-1985) I had never held a guitar this incredible. I had never played anything with a trem, had never touched a speed-knob, had never felt action so low, and never felt a neck as fast or smooth as this thing had. We took turns playing that guitar for hours and hours it seemed and I'll never forget that day nor that insanely cool guitar. 

And so over the past couple years I occasionally search for one to call my own. This is obviously more of a sentimental/ nostalgia thing than anything else but finding one in good shape has proved pretty difficult. I do see them once in a while on ebay and reverb pretty cheap but most are fairly trashed... body damage, worn frets, etc. Maybe I'll actually be able to find a half decent one at some point but it's pretty far down on the priority list lately. 

Electra Phoenix X185 MIJ in red from '83-'84...


----------



## narad (Jan 30, 2022)

Where the hell did all of these go?






Can't order them anymore, sadly.


----------



## yellowv (Jan 30, 2022)

Vandenberg and Blues Saraceno Yamaha, but both have reached ludicrous price levels so I will probably never buy either.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 30, 2022)

Ther was a small Bmusic run of urban camo eclipses with Floyd’s, black hardware, and mable broads. God damnit I want one of those.

also the white rg2228 with maple board also.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 31, 2022)

I really need an urban camo Viper…buddy has grabbed like 3 of these motherfuckers over the last ten years and never paid over $1k; I remember the first one he got was like $550.

He won’t sell. I’m starting to think he’s not that good of a friend


----------



## ClownShoes (Jan 31, 2022)

Crash Dandicoot said:


> 2008-2009 production only Horizon CTM:


https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/l1034273454


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 31, 2022)

narad said:


> Where the hell did all of these go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’ve also been wondering this. I mean surely they didn’t sell as great as the Alexi, but still. You ought to see one or two somewhere?


----------



## heregoesnothing (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Jan 31, 2022)

heregoesnothing said:


> View attachment 102599
> 
> 
> View attachment 102600



You just added another Yamaha to my wish list. Damn they always make really cool guitars that don't sell. Such a shame.


----------



## Anquished (Jan 31, 2022)

Would very much like a floyded A7.






And an 8 string to go with my 7.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Jan 31, 2022)

Anquished said:


> Would very much like a floyded A7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had one of these I bought on here. Heavy as balls and I couldn't stand the finish but damn if I don't regret selling that guitar. It was literally perfect, and I was the dumbass who thought it sounded bad and I didn't like 7s. Now I only own a 7 and listen to clips of myself playing it before I sold it and regret bc it sounded monstrous and played great even if it looked a little goofy and weighed 12 pounds. 

I talked to the new owner about buying it back and he said he'd sell it for 1500 since he'd need to spend at least $400 to get it put of Columbia. Fucking hell, if that was flat black I would've bought it again. 

If you can find one at ALL snag it.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jan 31, 2022)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I had one of these I bought on here. Heavy as balls and I couldn't stand the finish but damn if I don't regret selling that guitar. It was literally perfect, and I was the dumbass who thought it sounded bad and I didn't like 7s. Now I only own a 7 and listen to clips of myself playing it before I sold it and regret bc it sounded monstrous and played great even if it looked a little goofy and weighed 12 pounds.
> 
> I talked to the new owner about buying it back and he said he'd sell it for 1500 since he'd need to spend at least $400 to get it put of Columbia. Fucking hell, if that was flat black I would've bought it again.
> 
> If you can find one at ALL snag it.



When it was mine, I had talked to a guy about refinishing it. I was going to have him do it in an ox-blood/ dark red. I forget what he quoted me to do the refin but I wanna say like $250-$300. The cost for me to ship it to him in the HSC was pretty high too so in the end I just kept it as it was. I didn't mind the satin at all but the burst color scheme wasn't my fave. That particular burst imo looks better in gloss. But yeah lol... that was one heavy son of a bitch! I think you're right... it was about 12lbs. Really loved the feel of that neck though. Played really well and I just love the Avenger shape.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 31, 2022)

Wasn't that a sweetwater exclusive finish?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jan 31, 2022)

@Seabeast2000 The satin aqua-burst was a DCGL exclusive.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Jan 31, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> When it was mine, I had talked to a guy about refinishing it. I was going to have him do it in an ox-blood/ dark red. I forget what he quoted me to do the refin but I wanna say like $250-$300. The cost for me to ship it to him in the HSC was pretty high too so in the end I just kept it as it was. I didn't mind the satin at all but the burst color scheme wasn't my fave. That particular burst imo looks better in gloss. But yeah lol... that was one heavy son of a bitch! I think you're right... it was about 12lbs. Really loved the feel of that neck though. Played really well and I just love the Avenger shape.



oh shit a red burst like on those usa km7s would've been sick


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 31, 2022)

Dean Z 79 Limited Edition






And one of these $20 Washburn Soloist Distortion pedals, since they are the same exact pedal as the $150 VGS Guitars Hammer Bridge, $666 Dragonfly Black Metal and the $250 Washburn Paul Stanley pedal.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 1, 2022)

Now I would like to have one of those Ibby Genesis AR1s coming my way...


----------



## Anquished (Feb 1, 2022)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I had one of these I bought on here. Heavy as balls and I couldn't stand the finish but damn if I don't regret selling that guitar. It was literally perfect, and I was the dumbass who thought it sounded bad and I didn't like 7s. Now I only own a 7 and listen to clips of myself playing it before I sold it and regret bc it sounded monstrous and played great even if it looked a little goofy and weighed 12 pounds.
> 
> I talked to the new owner about buying it back and he said he'd sell it for 1500 since he'd need to spend at least $400 to get it put of Columbia. Fucking hell, if that was flat black I would've bought it again.
> 
> If you can find one at ALL snag it.



Damn dude! I've got the black Blackjack hipshot version and I absolutely love it to death. 

Did this one have a Nazgul as well?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 1, 2022)

Anquished said:


> Did this one have a Nazgul as well?



Yes, Sustainiac neck/ Nazgul bridge


----------



## Omzig (Feb 1, 2022)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Now I would like to have one of those Ibby Genesis AR1s coming my way...



One of the orginals just came up for sale on another board it's not mine but LINK


----------



## odibrom (Feb 1, 2022)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Now I would like to have one of those Ibby Genesis AR1s coming my way...



This in 7 string... classy... the 24 fret version, please...


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 1, 2022)

A JP12 GC 47th Anniversary in Bali Blue with a flamed top, or one of the original DuBaldo JP15s in Diablo Blue with rosewood necks and ebony boards.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn (Feb 1, 2022)

This


----------



## narad (Feb 2, 2022)

Breeding The Spawn said:


> This
> View attachment 102692



I want it so bad I didn't want to post and draw any attention to it


----------



## manu80 (Feb 2, 2022)

Took me a while and some money to find one warrior like that pro. Love that version.
Still got the original pickup layout....but a lot I've seen has the Humbucker mod in the bridge.

I'll go on the list with a silver or Korina KV1...even KV2
Cracked red ESP Kerry King too....


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 2, 2022)

Not really because I think I'm more or less done spending cash on guitars for the time being, but on my list would probably be a koa reb beach voyager.


----------



## DC23 (Feb 2, 2022)

What I'm looking for seems to be extremely rare these days--a reasonable priced Ibanez RG655/655M/652AHM and 752FX.


----------



## manu80 (Feb 2, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> Dean Z 79 Limited Edition
> And one of these $20 Washburn Soloist Distortion pedals, since they are the same exact pedal as the $150 VGS Guitars Hammer Bridge, $666 Dragonfly Black Metal and the $250 Washburn Paul Stanley pedal.


Like that ?
https://reverb.com/item/42875001-wa...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=42875001


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 2, 2022)

manu80 said:


> Like that ?
> https://reverb.com/item/42875001-wa...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=42875001


It's cheap, but still pricey!


----------



## STRHelvete (Feb 3, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> Dean Z 79 Limited Edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Dean is nice. And I actually have one of those Black Metal pedals. It just sits around as a novelty. I bought it when it was new during the limted run. In all those years I've used it for about 10 minutes maximum. I sent it to a friend to see if I could mod it into something useable but he couldn't so now It's just somewhere in my house sitting in the dark. Money well spent.


----------



## pahulkster (Feb 4, 2022)

I'd love to get my hands on an Ibanez Necromancer's Castle. There was a poster of the USA Customs in a local shop that I always looked at as a kid, and the Necromancer was the coolest one with the best name. 

Also really regret selling my JEM777VDY. Way past the price I'd pay for one now.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Feb 4, 2022)

Breeding The Spawn said:


> This
> View attachment 102692


Speaking of which. This Warrior is the reason I love Warriors.


----------



## Kolaniak (Feb 21, 2022)

I dream of owning this guitar. Or at least a remake.


----------



## Haphe (Feb 21, 2022)

JPM100 P2, but I don't think that will happen anytime soon with the current used market prices.


----------



## NoodleFace (Feb 21, 2022)

Id like to find the person that my RG550 ended up with and try to buy it with them. I scour the for sale stuff on FB and here everyday hoping one day I'll see it again. Yes, I could just buy another RG550... but that one meant a lot and I was dumb.


----------



## mlp187 (Feb 21, 2022)

NoodleFace said:


> Id like to find the person that my RG550 ended up with and try to buy it with them. I scour the for sale stuff on FB and here everyday hoping one day I'll see it again. Yes, I could just buy another RG550... but that one meant a lot and I was dumb.
> 
> View attachment 103571


Similar but different -
I had a metallic red Epiphone 435i in high school that I absolutely loved, and sold to a friend to get a black RG550. This would have been ‘96/97. I regretted it the moment I sold it.
I searched and searched for a decent one over the years and only found really beat ones on the used market until a couple weeks ago. It’s in my possession and it has me strongly considering letting my high-end guitars go, but I know I’m high on nostalgia right now.
Also, this morning I grabbed another one on reverb.
I’m just trying to say hang in there for about 25 years or so and maybe it will pop up. JK, I hope it pops up soon. Best of luck.


----------



## DCM_Allan (Feb 26, 2022)

An Ibanez LACS RGD 7 with Evertune made for Dino Cazares


----------



## Hoss632 (Feb 26, 2022)

Think if I could ever get these 2 I'd be set


----------



## Giest (Feb 27, 2022)

RG752MFS


----------



## Breeding The Spawn (Feb 27, 2022)

I've wanted one of these since I was about 16, I don't get along with pointy shapes any more but just to have it would be sick!


----------



## aWoodenShip (Feb 27, 2022)

Either one of these Axe Palace runs would be amazing.


----------



## electriceye (Feb 28, 2022)

The black Hamer Phantom GT (like in my avatar to the left) is my ALL-TIME holy grail. They're **exceptionally** rare. However, I was lucky enough to score a good deal on a red one from Canada last year. I've basically given up hope I'll ever have a genuine black one that I haven't built myself. But, such is life.





But, I do have other holy grails that I'm sure I'll never find:
Jackson Mustaine KV1 Korina
Jackson KE1 (original Marty Friedmann)
Hamer KK Downing V
BC Rich Gunslinger with Nagel graphics
80's BC Rich GRW Warlock with Kahler and full electronics.
1975 Black Fender Strat (to convert into a Glenn Tipton replica) - but I'm just gonna build my own.
Ibanez JEM777 (original)
Ibanez JEM VBK with the vine or green dots


----------



## Wucan (Feb 28, 2022)

I'd love to get myself one of those 24.75" J.Customs but at their price range I might as well order a custom build from ESP/Schecter or a local luthier.


----------



## Lukhas (Feb 28, 2022)

Probably a RG2027X or preferably a RG2127X. I don't think I'm ever going to pay close to 2 grand for one though, even though I'm well aware that they're absurdly rare. Haven't seen those seven string piezo Ibanez pop on eBay or Reverb in ages, even though you can still see some of the HH six string versions (2020X, 2120X, 1820X) pop every once in a while, even in Sabre variant. Doubt I'll ever get one or if it's even worth the GAS. At least I'm happy Ibanez are building some RGTs again, even though I'd much prefer a lower profile trem to the Original Edge the current Premium ones have.


----------



## Papaoneil (Feb 28, 2022)

I think an ltd Jon Donias would be pretty rad to find


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 28, 2022)

My two are a JEM 7v7 and a Sandberg patchwork bass. I missed both in the last few years by just a few hours. Still bitter about that, lol.


----------



## odibrom (Feb 28, 2022)

Lukhas said:


> Probably a RG2027X or preferably a RG2127X. I don't think I'm ever going to pay close to 2 grand for one though, even though I'm well aware that they're absurdly rare. Haven't seen those seven string piezo Ibanez pop on eBay or Reverb in ages, even though you can still see some of the HH six string versions (2020X, 2120X, 1820X) pop every once in a while, even in Sabre variant. Doubt I'll ever get one or if it's even worth the GAS. At least I'm happy Ibanez are building some RGTs again, even though I'd much prefer a lower profile trem to the Original Edge the current Premium ones have.


Have patience and spread your search.

If you want the lopro with piezos, consider to mod an RG1527 with the edgepro trem. Get the piezos and preamp from lr baggs and you're good to go... sort of, I can't compare neck profiles. If you need more details, ring a bell

I can say, however, that the RG2027XVV necks are very similar to the 2000's UV777Ps...

... and yes, the RG2027XVV are pretty much there. I've 2 of these with a few mods and they just rock for ages...


----------



## odibrom (Mar 1, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> My two are a JEM 7v7 and a Sandberg patchwork bass. I missed both in the last few years by just a few hours. Still bitter about that, lol.


There's one on Reverb at the moment for an insane value...

https://reverb.com/item/51366084-ib..._campaign=Daily-Feed-Email&utm_term=Feed Emai


----------



## Giest (Mar 1, 2022)

aWoodenShip said:


> View attachment 103940
> View attachment 103941
> 
> 
> ...



There's a 752 axe palace run in the marketplace forum.


----------



## electriceye (Mar 1, 2022)

Breeding The Spawn said:


> I've wanted one of these since I was about 16, I don't get along with pointy shapes any more but just to have it would be sick!
> View attachment 103938



That has to be a one-off. I have NEVER seen an IB with that pickup layout. THAT is a unicorn!!!!!!


----------



## electriceye (Mar 1, 2022)

odibrom said:


> There's one on Reverb at the moment for an insane value...
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/51366084-ibanez-jem7v7-steve-vai-signature-7-string-jem-2014-white?utm_content=feed_listings&utm_source=braze&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Daily-Feed-Email&utm_term=Feed Emai


I almost fell out of my chair when I saw that price.


----------



## aWoodenShip (Mar 1, 2022)

Giest said:


> There's a 752 axe palace run in the marketplace forum.


Oh trust me I saw lol. It's EU only and they're interested in trades and I don't really have anything of equal value to trade atm.


----------



## Lukhas (Mar 1, 2022)

odibrom said:


> Have patience and spread your search.
> 
> If you want the lopro with piezos, consider to mod an RG1527 with the edgepro trem. Get the piezos and preamp from lr baggs and you're good to go... sort of, I can't compare neck profiles. If you need more details, ring a bell
> 
> ...


To be honest, I'm not feeling like butchering another guitar to put an extra output jack and extra knobs for the piezo. It's not like I'm in a hurry, but I'm also well aware these are 20 years old and really rare, so I'm okay with never getting one. It's more GAS than actual need, and that I'd prefer that to a Majesty: you could spec out almost anything twice for the price these go on Thomann, five to almost seven grand for the Ltd. This is not something I'd spend on a single guitar, even if it were painted with a brush made of John Petrucci's beard.


----------



## odibrom (Mar 1, 2022)

Lukhas said:


> To be honest, I'm not feeling like butchering another guitar to put an extra output jack and extra knobs for the piezo. It's not like I'm in a hurry, but I'm also well aware these are 20 years old and really rare, so I'm okay with never getting one. It's more GAS than actual need, and that I'd prefer that to a Majesty: you could spec out almost anything twice for the price these go on Thomann, five to almost seven grand for the Ltd. This is not something I'd spend on a single guitar, even if it were painted with a brush made of John Petrucci's beard.



You don't need to drill many holes, one for the mix switch, and probably enlarge the output jack channel. These systems can work with a special stereo jack. The Graphtech Ghost system uses one single jack to debut both mags and piezo signals, either with stereo or mono jacks. If stereo a jack is plugged in, one can separate the signals at the amp end. If a mono jack is used, both mags and piezo signals are processed through the same FX/Amp chain.

Again, any Edge Pro guitar can be modded to support piezos from LR Baggs. Some holes are needed to be drilled, but it's nothing much... and guitar can work without a tone pot or one can always use a stacked double pots to save the guitar from more holes...


----------



## manu80 (Mar 1, 2022)

I'll add a carvin JB200 Jason becker ....just missed one on reverb but really don't understand people who sell guitar more than 1K with crappy pics taken in a dark room with a shitty resolution....time to ask more of them it as sold....


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 2, 2022)

odibrom said:


> There's one on Reverb at the moment for an insane value...
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/51366084-ibanez-jem7v7-steve-vai-signature-7-string-jem-2014-white?utm_content=feed_listings&utm_source=braze&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Daily-Feed-Email&utm_term=Feed Emai


Yeah, I messaged him. I told him I wasn’t interested in the guitar, but I definitely want to buy some of whatever he’s smoking.


----------

